# Máy cắt đa năng Makita và điều có thể bạn chưa biết



## Hungttts (26 Tháng ba 2022)

*Máy cắt đa năng Makita* là dụng cụ được rất nhiều thợ cơ khí ưa chuộng và lựa chọn để thực hiện công việc, thực tế máy làm được nhiều việc hơn chúng ta nghĩ từ cắt gạch, nhựa, ống nước cho tới việc chà nhám, đánh bóng và chạm khắc rất nhanh chóng chính xác.
Có thể biết máy cắt đa năng Makita rất được yêu chuộng bởi chỉ cần thay phụ kiện sẽ làm được rất nhiều việc. Cùng nhìn nhận ưu điểm sáng giá và xem xét những công năng ưu việt của loại máy cắt độc đáo này qua bài viết sau đây của chúng tôi nhé.
*Ưu điểm nổi trội của máy cắt đa năng Makita*
Makita đến từ thương hiệu dụng cụ điện số 1 châu Á, *máy cắt kim loại Makita* có chất lượng tốt và kiểu dáng đẹp mắt, nhỏ gọn vô cùng tiện dụng có thể nằm gọn trong tay của người dùng và tiếp cận mọi vị trí một cách đơn giản, không gặp nhiều khó khăn khi làm. ​


Bên cạnh đó, tính chuyên nghiệp ở máy cắt còn thể hiện bởi việc phần tay cầm bọc nhựa chống trơn, cách điện tích hợp nút điều khiển điện tử cùng khóa cần gạt thay lưỡi nhanh. Máy vận hành với cơ chế rung tốc độ lớn tạo dao động liên tục gia công, tạo thành phẩm hiệu quả.
Có kiểu dáng tương tự máy mài góc mà *máy cắt đa năng Makita* có công suất chỉ là 100 – 300W, bù lại tính thích ứng và độ linh hoạt khó dụng cụ nào có thể làm được. Máy được ra đời với mục đích phục vụ những công việc cắt, đánh bóng, chà nhám, mài vật liệu,… và hàng loạt những công việc khác.
*Ứng dụng đa dạng ở máy cắt đa năng Makita có thể bạn chưa biết*
Lý do sản phẩm cắt đa năng Makita chưa bao giờ hết sức hút với người mua nằm ở sự linh hoạt cùng ứng dụng đa dạng mà chủ yếu là sự khai thác tốt bộ phụ kiện. Với chỉ dụng cụ nhỏ gọn nặng chưa đến 2kg dao động rung tốc độ cao lắp kèm phụ kiện như lưỡi cắt, giấy nhám là có thể thực hiện các công việc như:
*Cắt gạch - ống nhựa hay kim loại*
Khi dùng lưỡi cắt chuyên dụng, *máy cắt đa năng Makita* sẽ cắt được miếng gạch và ống nhựa, thậm chí có thể biến thành chiếc *máy cắt sắt*, cắt cả các tấm nhôm mỏng cùng bông vải. Quý khách hãy lắp lưỡi cắt với cho máy tiếp xúc vật liệu thao tác tăng, giảm tốc hợp lý. Với tốc độ rung lớn nhất có thể lên tới 20.000 lần/phút làm việc rất nhanh.
*Chà nhám - đánh bóng sạch sáng
Máy cắt đa năng Makita* sẽ giúp người sử dụng chà nhám, đánh bóng mặt vật liệu hiệu quả khi lắp đế chà nhám kèm giấy nhám để làm sạch những vết xước, chi tiết thừa sau khi gia công những hạng mục cơ khí, xây dựng. Thiết kế cầm tay thon gọn và góc dao động lớn giúp quý khách thoải mái thao tác, làm sạch hầu hết những bề mặt.
*Cắt rãnh - khoét tường hay có thể chạm khắc
Máy cắt cầm tay Makita* còn có thể dùng để thay loại máy cắt rãnh tường, gỡ bỏ lớp xi măng bong tróc tại tường nhà, sàn nhà. Thậm chí là một người thợ chuyên nghiệp bạn còn có thể dùng máy để chạm khắc, tác tạo ở bề mặt gỗ dễ dàng, linh hoạt.
*Có thể bạn quan tâm những loại máy cắt đa năng Makita sau
1. Makita M9800B ( 200W )*
Máy cắt đa năng M9800B (200W) là dòng sản phẩm chất lượng cao mang thương hiệu *Makita*, một hãng sản xuất hàng đầu Nhật Bản. Hiện nay, Makita vẫn là một trong các nhà sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới độ uy tín và chất lượng, các sản phẩm của Makita luôn đưa lại cho người dùng sự tin tưởng và độ hoàn thiện của sản phẩm.​

*Thông số của Makita M9800B
– Thương hiệu*: Makita
*– Nước sản xuất*: Thái Lan
*– Công suất máy*: 200 W
*– Dao động góc trái* : 1,6*
*– Dao động góc phải* : 1.6*
*– Dao động góc tổng* : 3.2*
*– Kích thước* : 283mm x 68mm x 98 mm
*– Trọng lượng* : 1.25 kg
*– Dây dẫn điện* : 2.5 m
*– Bảo hành* : sáu tháng
*2. Máy cắt đa năng dùng pin Makita CP100DZ
Máy cắt dùng pin CP100DZ* là một trong các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc từ hãng sản xuất Makita. Makita là một trong những thương hiệu có sản phẩm dụng cụ điện cầm tay nổi tiếng trên toàn cầu được thành lập năm 1915 và có mặt ở Việt Nam tháng 11 năm 2009. Có phương châm hoạt động phân phối những sản phầm và dịch vụ hậu mãi rất nhanh chóng vì vậy Makita hiện đang ở vị trí số 1 tại thị trường Việt Nam với nghành dung cụ điện cầm tay.​

*Thông số của Makita CP100DZ
– Thương hiệu* : Makita
*– Nước sản xuất* : Trung Quốc
*– Nguồn pin* : 12V
*– Công suất máy* : 80W
*– Tốc độ không tải* : 300 vòng/1phut
*– Có thể cắt* : 6mm
*– Kích thước* : 27,2cm x 6,6cm x12,0 cm
*– Trọng lượng* : 0,71kg
*– Bảo hành* : sáu tháng
*3. Máy cắt đa năng dùng pin Makita CP100DSY
Máy Makita CP100DSY* là một trong các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc bởi nhà sản xuất Makita. Máy cắt đa năng dùng pin CP100DSY với kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, cầm nắm chắc chắn, nằm trọn trong lòng tay, cho cảm giác thoải mái khi làm việc, tạo nên đường cắt luôn đẹp và hiệu quả.​

Makita CP100DSY đúng như tên gọi của nó, máy có thể cắt được đa dạng chất liệu như bìa giấy, thảm nỉ, vải tấm, da, nhựa, cao su… đường cắt được máy tạo ra cực kì thẳng, rất chính xác.
*Thông số Makita CP100DSY
– Thương hiệu* : Makita 
*– Nước sản xuất* : Trung Quốc
*– Dùng nguồn pin* : Lithium-Ion 12V
*– Loại Pin* : 12V/1.5Ah
*– Có thể cắt* : 6 mm
*– Tốc độ không tải* : 300 vòng/phút
*– Trọng lượng* : 0.75 kg 
*– Bảo hành* : sáu tháng
Với các thông tin mà Thế Giới Dụng Cụ Điện vừa mang đến cho bạn chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn thấy rõ được các ưu điểm, ứng dụng linh hoạt dòng máy cắt đa năng Makita, chúng có thể làm rất nhiều công việc đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ, chuẩn xác và hoạt động nhanh chóng, tiếp cận đa dạng vị trí. Công ty chúng tôi còn cung cấp các loại máy của các hãng khác như: *máy mài Bosch, máy cắt sắt Dewalt, máy khoan Stanley*…Bạn hãy liên hệ đến *0931.381.381* để biết thêm nhiều thông tin hơn.​


----------

